# My Hols



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

Hi All,Just incase I forget to do this.I am away on hols from 1-12th June, I will be popping in several times before then, but better to advise early than never at all







Thank stoo for all your comments on the BB and privately, they are much appreciated.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

HOLS???? LOL!!!! Mike I thought you were getting too personal!!!!







"Hols", took me a minute to realize you meant holidays!!! LOL!Hope you have a great rest, you certainly deserve it! Thanks so much for ALL you do!







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Mike,Wow on off on your hols eh? Going anyplace exciting or just taking a much deserved break from us lot?







Whatever your doing hope you have a fab time and the weather is good for you.Clair


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

HiBQ / Claire,Going down south to do nothing apart from chill out, do some rock climbing, bit of sailing and spending time with family.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello Mike,i know it's a little early to wish you a great holiday (hols, hehe) but have a good one and we have your cds/tapes to listen to and keep us company.rock climbing eh?? wow...i'd love to try that, once my ibs-D goes away after day 100!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

bumpus!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Have a groovy time on your hols Mike..Incidentally I'm on day 97 and feeling much better...although I still have my moments I can recognize when they are likely to occur based on stressful events. You don't know how much of a difference the tapes have made for me







Thank you


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike, is going on holiday a little earlier as he had the chance too.







Jane, it is starting to kick in more for you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------

